
YouTube’s redesign is official, and there’s a dark mode - ptrptr
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/youtubes-desktop-site-gets-a-material-design-makeover-asks-for-feedback/
======
niftich
They increased the size of some of the touch targets, which is probably the
right call on a small mobile touchscreen, but needs to be carefully balanced
with content density, as the negative spaces have been increasing over time
and there's less and less content above the fold.

Of course, these screenshots are taken on a desktop with a respectable
resolution, where the appeal of these changes for the viewer is less
pronounced: there's some futzing around with the spacing, the default text
size has slightly increased to no real benefit. There's more negative space on
the desktop too, but the larger screen size offsets some of the losses. Dark
mode is nice.

Overall, it feels like a bit of a wash, but, if they're gaining both a
conforming design and a redone UI architecture, I can understand. I don't
think it's a meaningful-enough improvement, but it's not an egregiously bad
design either. In a few months, no one will remember what's different.

------
oridecon
I won't switch to the new layout until extensions like
[https://github.com/ParticleCore/Particle](https://github.com/ParticleCore/Particle)
[https://github.com/YePpHa/YouTubeCenter/](https://github.com/YePpHa/YouTubeCenter/)
are fully supported.

After you try features like fullbrowser mode, disabled autoplay, PIP mode when
you scroll down to read comments, animated thumbnail preview on hover,
detailed information below the thumbnail like resolution/like ratio and many
more it's impossible to go back.

------
m45t3r
Seems to load a bit faster, and is more responsive in general. I kinda like
it, especially the new dark mode.

